# Newbie form channel islands looking for advice !



## jac (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi guys I'm Jac from guernsey channel islands , I'm going boarding Xmas for 3 weeks with my girlfriend i abd my girlfriend can ski black piste standard European pistes but really want to get into freestyle and a bit of free ride on the board, me and my girlfriend are both looking to buy but in having trouble sizing a board for her can anyone help ?? She is 5ft tall weighs 7st I've used the board size calculator recommended (I forget the name) and it suggests 138cm for freestyle/free ride can anyone confirm this please as she's fallen in love with a board and if this is the correct sizing we are both ready to biuy, 

Thanks !!
Looking forward to sticking around !

Jac


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

A 138-139 should be fine 

what board is she looking at?


----------

